# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  برنامه نظام قدیم گاج 98-99

## hamed_duty

سلام.شرمنده بابت مزاحمت.کسی برنامه آزمون های گاج نظام قدیم 98-99 رو داره؟منتشر نشده تو سایتش ولی نظام جدیدا و سایر پایه ها منتشر شدن.ینی همون پارسال هست برنامش یا تغییر میکنه؟

ممنون از پاسخگوییتون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## A0067

> سلام.شرمنده بابت مزاحمت.کسی برنامه آزمون های گاج نظام قدیم 98-99 رو داره؟منتشر نشده تو سایتش ولی نظام جدیدا و سایر پایه ها منتشر شدن.ینی همون پارسال هست برنامش یا تغییر میکنه؟
> 
> ممنون از پاسخگوییتون


داداج برو توی گاج مارکت - نقشه راه رو بزن برنامه طول سال هر نظام آموزشیو داره

----------


## hamed_duty

> داداج برو توی گاج مارکت - نقشه راه رو بزن برنامه طول سال هر نظام آموزشیو داره


ببخشید اصا پیدا نکردم.اگه میشه لینکشو بدید ممنون میشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## hamed_duty

https://mag.gaj.ir/1398/06/06/%D9%86...-%DB%B9%DB%B9/

اینجا گذاشتن ولی نظام قدیم نیست

----------


## khansar

اقا کسی ازمون گاج ثبت نام کرده از مهر به بعد هزینش چقدره؟

----------


## saleh120

> اقا کسی ازمون گاج ثبت نام کرده از مهر به بعد هزینش چقدره؟


800 تومن دوازدهم نظام جدید

----------

